# What to do with an unused breastpump?



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't want to just throw it out (well, actually, I have 3: 2 manual and 1 double-electric)....but I know there are hygiene issues.

Suggestions?


----------



## emilysmama (Jun 22, 2005)

I offered mine to a La Leche League Leader to give it to anyone she found needs one but can't afford it, and she took it.

Actually, I had to call several La Leche League leaders, in more than one county before I found one that would take it.

The first problem is the worry about the hygiene issues- a leader told me that LLL rules prohibit this. But there is a great deal of variation over this from one leader to the next. Some leaders strictly adhere to the rules, and others don't.

The second problem is if the pump is made by Medela. I have heard from a couple leaders that LLL has a rule that boycotts or blacklists Medela or even the mention of Medela in meetings. I think it is because they make bottles. Again, some leaders follow this rule, and some leaders don't.

If you call enough leaders from enough different LLL groups, eventually, you should be able to find a leader who will gratefully accept your donation of your unused breastpump.

I also had three used pumps. I gave one to the wife of my cousin, and the other two to my sister.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I would try Kijiji, Freecycle, or Craigslist, depending on whether you want to sell them or give them away.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Most manual pumps can be completely sterilized by boiling. I just bought a used Isis and feel completely confident that I boiled away any yeast (my biggest concern).


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

FTR...I don't want to sell these (1 Medela, 2 Ameda). It just feels like a shame to put them in the trash, especially the double-electric Ameda pump which was barely used. I boiled all the parts to make sure I got rid of yeast, but even so, I understand some mamas might have reservations about used pumps.

Thanks for the suggestions mamas. Off to look up Freecycle and LLL groups.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Isn't the Ameda a closed system pump? If it is - totally safe once sterilized! I'd LOVE it if someone offered me one, so I think you'll find someone who'd be happy to buy it or take it off your hands!


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

MY SISTER SOLD HER DOUBLE PUMP ON kIJIJI FOR $200 NO PROBLEM.. IT SOLD FIRST DAY. Sorry caps. Anyhow sales of second hand pumps are high because you can buy new tubes for only $10-$20 that makes it like new. Most of the parts never touch milk.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

i posted on your ffs thread that you can check out eats on feets quebec and milkshare montreal, both are facebook groups. i'm sure you can find a mama there who could use the pumps.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you MamitaM!!


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

If you still have them , let me know, I know of a few people who can't afford a pump and need one.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soso-lynn*
> 
> If you still have them , let me know, I know of a few people who can't afford a pump and need one.


I PMed you.


----------

